# Off season project



## g0nef1sshn (Jan 22, 2018)

I did my thing with aluminum. Time to learn some glassin!


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jan 22, 2018)

Sunfish? Nice! That's a fun little boat!


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 22, 2018)

Get you a trolling motor sir!


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Jan 22, 2018)

I have one of the slimmer sailfish that looks more like a paddleboard. So far i have cut out a spot to lay but i'm at a standstill on where to go from here as far as maybe boxing it in and what not/


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jan 24, 2018)

AllTerrainAngler said:


> I have one of the slimmer sailfish that looks more like a paddleboard. So far i have cut out a spot to lay but i'm at a standstill on where to go from here as far as maybe boxing it in and what not/



Just got mine gutted. Also at standstill to plan an acquire the wood and glassing materials ill need. I have no real plan yet. Gonna be a build as i go thing.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jan 24, 2018)

Off to the drawing board.


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Jan 24, 2018)

g0nef1sshn said:


> Just got mine gutted. Also at standstill to plan an acquire the wood and glassing materials ill need. I have no real plan yet. Gonna be a build as i go thing.



Im a shorter  guy so instead of gutting where the dagger board goes i cut the sides no down along it for my legs. I removed the top of trolling motorand out the shaft through there and the foot control is down near my feet


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jan 24, 2018)

AllTerrainAngler said:


> Im a shorter  guy so instead of gutting where the dagger board goes i cut the sides no down along it for my legs. I removed the top of trolling motorand out the shaft through there and the foot control is down near my feet



Good idea if you know you wont hit bottom. I was going to keep it for stake out pole. But now going to run bench seat there for oars i think. You have pics of your anywhere?


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Jan 24, 2018)

g0nef1sshn said:


> Good idea if you know you wont hit bottom. I was going to keep it for stake out pole. But now going to run bench seat there for oars i think. You have pics of your anywhere?



This one is still being built. I wasn’t thinking stakeout pole also and put a sculling oar out the back so you can control it laying down. I’ll take a pic tomorrow


----------



## paulito (Jan 25, 2018)

watch out!!!! sculling can be addictive. Once you start........man is it fun


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jan 26, 2018)

Roughing it in.....


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Jan 26, 2018)

g0nef1sshn said:


> Roughing it in.....



I don't know a thing about fiberglass so i cut it out. Sanded the edges and ill be putting a low wall around the opening for extra concealment.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jan 26, 2018)

AllTerrainAngler said:


> I don't know a thing about fiberglass so i cut it out. Sanded the edges and ill be putting a low wall around the opening for extra concealment.




I dont either. But youtube is a great thing. Didnt know a thing about rivets and aluminum on my boat build either. Trial and error here. Gonna be fun!


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 27, 2018)

Fiberglass work makes a mess.
Now you know all you need to know


----------



## across the river (Jan 28, 2018)

g0nef1sshn said:


> I dont either. But youtube is a great thing. Didnt know a thing about rivets and aluminum on my boat build either. Trial and error here. Gonna be fun!



Made a layout boat several years ago, and I did know a thing either before I started.   My advise would be to use epoxy resin and not fiberglass resin.    Also get the gray dye or whatever color you want it to be to color the epoxy.   Then you don't have to worry about pairing it or having the paint come off.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Apr 30, 2018)

Havnt been here in awhile. Project still in the same spot. Seems like every weekend is rain or cold or both for glass work. Startin to get hot here and bout to get at this thing soon!

Boat is still waitin for a motor. Been a few weeks smoke free again after a set back so who knows what this season may bring?


----------



## bristol_bound (May 4, 2018)




----------

